# Move Over Jay Cutler...



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

OK, so I've decided to abandon my hopes of getting a 405 bench press and powerlifting in general, and start up a more bodybuilding oriented approach to training.  Bottom line is that for whatever reason right now is not a good time for me to try to achieve strength records and powerlifting in general.  Now, that's not to say I won't return, but right now I need something a little more simpler and less stressful.

These workouts are still going to be as heavy as I can, but I am going to use different rep ranges for different exercises, something I don't usually do, and use a strict bodypart split, with a little carryover, but no exercise will be done more than once per week.  Going to try for lots more volume as well for each given exercise without killing myself in the process.

Going to tentatively go with the following split:
Sunday-back
Monday-chest
tuesday-off
wednesday-biceps/traps
thursday-shoulders/tris
friday-off
saturday-legs

Leg work is going to be real cheesy for at least a couple of weeks while I get my back pain straightened out.

so without further ado, here is my first chest workout of the new plan:

Sept 14

CHEST

Incline Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Flat DB Press
105 x 8
105 x 7
105 x 6

Dips
BW+45 x 12
BW+45 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Going to try for lots more volume as well for each given exercise without killing myself in the process.



We're going to torture Archie, aren't we?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 14, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 14, 2009)

the new jay cutler! go get emmm!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

You will prolly be a bit more soar tomorrow.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

sara said:


> the new jay cutler! go get emmm!!


 
Jay's got nothing on me...

Actually, he could probably eat me for breakfast and still eat more


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> We're going to torture Archie, aren't we?


 
he's gonna pass out very soon....


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> You will prolly be a bit more soar tomorrow.


 
yeah, maybe we'll see...the sad thing is I couldn't even do more if I wanted to, and that wasn't even all that much volume.  gotta ease into this i think.

the dips were sad....i have done +115 for 10 reps recently when fresh, this was just brutal today, my arms just wouldn't move an inch at the end


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Good Luck!!!


 
thanks....gonna need it


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you will progress nicely with this. Something different always works!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, maybe we'll see...the sad thing is I couldn't even do more if I wanted to, and that wasn't even all that much volume. gotta ease into this i think.
> 
> the dips were sad....i have done +115 for 10 reps recently when fresh, this was just brutal today, my arms just wouldn't move an inch at the end


could a possibility be that the arms were 'cold?' You've done dips prior after other body parts and they were warmed up and primed. I've tried them by themselves and they hurt...that's just me. just .02 worth.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sept 15

BACK

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Plate Loaded Lat Pulldowns
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

DB Rows
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8

Close Grip V-Bar Pulldowns
120 x 12
120 x 12

Plate Loaded Cable Rows
70 x 12
70 x 12

*I forgot how much I enjoy "bodybuilding" exercises like the close grip pulldowns and the cable rows.  I remembered that my squat rack has a tower extension on it that lets you do low cable rows, that is a fun exercise right there.  Of course, it is much more rough and hard than a gym low cable row machine, but it serves its purpose I guess.

*And yes, my chest is sore today from yesterday, I expect my back to be the same tomorrow


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Jay's got nothing on me...
> 
> Actually, he could probably eat me for breakfast and still eat more



All he eats ezekiel bread and sushi ..


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sept 16

EASY LEG DAY

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Wide stance, spread knees apart on decent, bounced out of the hole like it was nothing (thank you box squats) and this was just another test for the low back, so far so good.  Next week I will reintroduce my plate loaded squats and glute ham raises in addition to the squats


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> We're going to torture Archie, aren't we?






Stewart14 said:


> he's gonna pass out very soon....




Good lookin workouts Stewart!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sept 17

VERTICAL PUSH DAY

Standing OH Press
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5
160 x 5

Dips
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8
BW+90 x 8

Seated Neutral Grip DB Press
50 x 12
50 x 12

*I know I said I was going to do a bodypart split, but I looked at what I had written up for it, and there was so much crossover on it anyway, I opted for a different but somewhat similar setup.  If anyone has the time to train 5 days per week, I definitely recommend the following split:
day 1-Horizontal Push
day 2-Legs
day 3-Off
day 4-Horizontal Pull
Day 5-Vertical Push
day 6-off
day 7-Vertical Pull

Breaking up the planes into push and pull makes for shorter workouts than the traditional split of doing both push and pull in the same plane in the same workout, and you can be more aggressive on each exercise since you won't be worn out.  And you get the benefit of hitting the push and pull muscles twice per week, while getting legs once to allow for recovery.  Well, I like it anyway


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Like the change of pace Stew


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn you sure can do Dips


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sept 19

PULL

Chinups
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5

DB Rows
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6

DB Shrugs
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

Wide Grip Plate Loaded Cable Rows*
70 x 12
70 x 12
*Awkward setup on my home machine, so back off with the light weights listed


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Damn you sure can do Dips


That's like my specialty, that is if my shoulder doesn't crap out on me, it's been acting up lately


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats awesome, I was doing some good Dips last month. Now I struggle with bodyweight lol.

I was surfing through your blog and I see you got some certificates, congrats on them . 

I was thinking of going for certifications as well, is there anything you recommend I should take? study or a different certificate to obtain first before heading for the NSCA.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Thats awesome, I was doing some good Dips last month. Now I struggle with bodyweight lol.
> 
> I was surfing through your blog and I see you got some certificates, congrats on them .
> 
> I was thinking of going for certifications as well, is there anything you recommend I should take? study or a different certificate to obtain first before heading for the NSCA.


 
Ha, I haven't updated that blog in a VERY long time, I don't even know what's in there anymore, maybe I should check it out, hehe...

Anyway, if you are seriously considering any type of job in this field that requires certifications, I would just go for the NSCA CSCS, and forget all the rest.  IMO, that is the best cert out there, coupled with the right experience and/or education, you could probably do anything you wanted to in the industry with that cert.  Ask PFunk about it, I believe he has the CSCS.

i'm pretty sure that's a difficult one to get, study and knowledge wise...you would really need to study your ass off for that one.  I got NSCA's certified personal trainer cert, and I really didn't study too well for it, and still passed the test.

It doesn't matter though, the cert is just like your college degree would be, just to get your foot in the door...plenty of people with certs don't know what the hell they are talking about, and plenty of people without them know much much more info than they do, yet the guy with the cert will get the job, see what I mean?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sept 20

Happy 5 months to my little girl, man that time flew....

PUSH

Incline Bench Press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Seated Neutral Grip OH DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

2 Board Press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Ha, I haven't updated that blog in a VERY long time, I don't even know what's in there anymore, maybe I should check it out, hehe...
> 
> Anyway, if you are seriously considering any type of job in this field that requires certifications, I would just go for the NSCA CSCS, and forget all the rest.  IMO, that is the best cert out there, coupled with the right experience and/or education, you could probably do anything you wanted to in the industry with that cert.  Ask PFunk about it, I believe he has the CSCS.
> 
> ...




The CSCS cert is a good one, but its sports oriented and wouldnt do much good if your looking to work in an average gym. There you deal with overweight women and people with multiple imbalances. Its not very often you can use something with a CSCS cert. Also I am assuming you have a bachelors? You can only take the CSCS if you have a degree. 

I know nothing about NSCA. But if your looking for a basic cert that helps deal with the general population NASM is a good one. Honestly though you learn from experience way more than from any silly cert. Ive seen some of the most ignorant people with certs doing the dumbest shit with their clients. For instance I went into a Golds gym about 2 months ago and I saw an elderly woman trying to get on a bosu ball. She could barely stand on it with the trainer holding her hands! So the trainer lets her hands go and tries to hand her dumbells! The lady falls right on her ass. You could tell she didnt want to be there anymore. I felt so bad for her. Sorry to blab on, but I think what I am trying to say is just educate yourself as much as possible before working with people because you dont want to be that guy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2009)

Malley said:


> Ive seen some of the most ignorant people with certs doing the dumbest shit with their clients. For instance I went into a Golds gym about 2 months ago and I saw an elderly woman trying to get on a bosu ball. She could barely stand on it with the trainer holding her hands! So the trainer lets her hands go and tries to hand her dumbells! The lady falls right on her ass.



The bosu ball has become the latest fad in the gym.  Many of the trainers I see have their clients use it for a majority of their exercises.

There's also one clown who uses it for every exercise I've seen him do.  He sits on it to do overhead presses.  He lies on it to do chest presses.  He even leans on it when doing tricep kickbacks.  

Actually, I don't mind this fad at all.  It keeps the riff-raff outta my squat rack.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sept 21

LOWER

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

*Still playing it safe with the back, this was a 20 pound jump over last week, and I feel ok so far, so it looks like I can cautiously continue to go up on the squats so long as I use a wide stance and really concentrate on form.  IT does however mean that deadlifts are probably off limits for the foreseeable future, which sucks, but as long as I can at least squat, that is good for something


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2009)

Bummer.......how did you hurt your back?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sept 22

A. Seated OH Press from Rack
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

B. Chest Supported Rows
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

C1. Flat DB Press
107.5 x 6
107.5 x 6
107.5 x 6

C2. Plate Loaded Pulldowns
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*The standing OH press is unfortunately not really an option for me anymore, I have to clean the weight up, and that's not really why I am doing these presses standing.  Of course, that is true might, to clean what you press, but aside from bad form, my forearm gets a serious pain for like 2 days after doing them, so I decided to stop.  I don't want to move my squat rack upstairs, so the seated press will have to do.


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Sept 20
> 
> Happy 5 months to my little girl, man that time flew....



happy 5 months to the little one


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sept 24

PULL

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

Plate Loaded Pulldowns
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 6

DB Curls
50 x 7
50 x 6
50 x 6


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude you have alot of nagging old injury.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude you have alot of nagging old injury.



Well, you just wait till you turn 35 and then we'll have this conversation again


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sept 25

PUSH

Squats
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2

Incline Bench Press
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2
265 x 2

Chest Supported Rear Delt Laterals
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sept 26

PULL

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2
165 x 2

Chinups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 6

DB Curls
50 x 7
50 x 7
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sept 27

CARDIO 

Shuttle Runs (RI=90 sec)
70meters total each run
Repeat 5 times

*I have a question about this...what is a logical progression for this type of cardio?  Should I keep it at 5 total sprints, and add length to each run, or keep the same length and add sprints?  Or, go up to 10 sprints at 70 meters and then drop back to 5 sprints and go up to 80 meters?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Ha, I haven't updated that blog in a VERY long time, I don't even know what's in there anymore, maybe I should check it out, hehe...
> 
> Anyway, if you are seriously considering any type of job in this field that requires certifications, I would just go for the NSCA CSCS, and forget all the rest.  IMO, that is the best cert out there, coupled with the right experience and/or education, you could probably do anything you wanted to in the industry with that cert.  Ask PFunk about it, I believe he has the CSCS.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delayed answer,

Thanks for the info and I got my NASM books this friday and have been studying nonestop. Im hoping to get my exam done sometime in November or December. I was thinking of trying out getting ACE-CPT after NASM.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sept 28

PUSH

Bench Press
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2
295 x 2

Dips
BW+90 x 6
BW+90 x 6
BW+90 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sept 29

LOWER

Trap Bar Deads(High Handle)
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2
320 x 2

DB Walking Lunges
55 x 12 steps
55 x 12 steps
55 x 12 steps

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

*Once again trying to hit on a decent lower body workout that I can do with what I have at home that doesn't hurt my back so much.  I decided to eliminate any exercises with spinal loading such as squats and overhead presses, and added the one exercise that is supposedly easier on the back, the trap bar deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Sept 27
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that it makes a difference.  I think you should vary it.  Some days do more shorter runs.  Other days do longer runs, but fewer of them.

Maybe Malley will notice this question and provide some input.  He's into the Crossfit type of stuff lately.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sept 30

CARDIO (Twice in a week, holy shit!)

Shuttle Runs (RI=90 sec)
70meters total each run
Repeat 6 times


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2009)

Oct 1

PULL

Chest Supported Rows
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 2
165 x 2

Chinups
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 6

DB Curls
50 x 8
50 x 7
50 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oct 2

Decline Bench Press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Seated OH Press
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3

Side Laterals
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Great workouts my Friend, you think 35 hurts..... wait till 40!!!

*in my best kid voice from the 6th sense*
"I see VOLUME people"!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oct 3

Trap Bar Deads
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

DB Lunges
60s x 5
60s x 5
60s x 5
60s x 4
60s x 4

Barbell Curls
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 3

Side Laterals
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 4
30 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great workouts my Friend, you think 35 hurts..... wait till 40!!!



You think 40 hurts.....wait till, um, er, ah  Oh never mind.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oct 5

Bench Press
Cluster Reps:
275 lbs
5x1 RI=30 sec
Rest 3 min
4 times total

Chest Supported Rows
Cluster Reps:
160 lbs
5x1 RI=30 sec
Rest 3 min
4 times total


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

HOLY FREAKIN VOLUME Stewart my Friend!!!  Hey Triple, we both know age is only a number!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that 5 singles, 30 sec apart?  Are you reracking the bar in between?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that 5 singles, 30 sec apart?  Are you reracking the bar in between?



Yes, you are correct, rack each time, count to 30 and go again.  Those 5 singles comprise one set, so basically I did 20 reps on the bench at 275 over 4 sets today, whereas if I did them straight, I don't think I would have hit 20 total reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> HOLY FREAKIN VOLUME Stewart my Friend!!!  Hey Triple, we both know age is only a number!!!



aww come on archie, it's only singles!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Yes, you are correct, rack each time, count to 30 and go again.  Those 5 singles comprise one set, so basically I did 20 reps on the bench at 275 over 4 sets today, whereas if I did them straight, I don't think I would have hit 20 total reps.



So does this mean you're on a strength kick again, as opposed to hypertrophy?  With the short RIs, do you think there's any cardio benefit?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So does this mean you're on a strength kick again, as opposed to hypertrophy?  With the short RIs, do you think there's any cardio benefit?



i've kind of given up on drawing a line between strength and hypertrophy.  the way i see it, if I can be lifting 350+ pounds even for single reps at a time in the bench press, then I *should* be big.  Will I be "bodybuilder" big? Probably not, but I should be big enough for my own needs, plus I will be strong to go along with it.

Here's a question for you TT...if you could achieve the same aesthetic effect by doing either 4 sets of 10 with 275 or 30 singles at 350, what would you prefer?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Here's a question for you TT...if you could achieve the same aesthetic effect by doing either 4 sets of 10 with 275 or 30 singles at 350, what would you prefer?



If aesthetics (size) were the only concern, I'd go with the 275 for 4 sets.  It would take less time and put less strain on the joints. 

But that's not my mindset, so in real life, I'd be doing the 30 singles.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oct 7

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
Cluster Reps
340 5x1 RI=15 sec
Rest 3 min
3 sets total
*
Seated OH Press*
Cluster Reps
185 5x1 RI=15 sec
Rest 2 min
3 sets total

*Chinups*
Cluster Reps
BW+50 5x1 RI=15 sec
Rest 2 min
3 sets total

*lowered the rest interval in the clusters from 30 sec to 15 sec, going to stay with 3 sets of 5 cluster reps for now, and up the weight 2.5 lbs for upper body and 5 pounds for trap bar deads after completing the 3 sets.  I was going to play with time and/or reps for progression, but I thought to myself, shit, I will probably not be doing this routine in 2 weeks anyway, so go for the linear poundage increase, there's probably not a chance in hell I will reach a plateau anyway


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I will probably not be doing this routine in 2 weeks anyway,



You need to have more faith in yourself.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

30 singles??? Your insane!!! Good lookin w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2009)

Oct 9

Bench Press
Cluster Reps
280 5x1 RI=15 sec
Rest 3 min
3 sets total

Seated OH Press
Cluster Reps
187.5 5x1 RI=15 sec
Rest 2 min
3 sets total


*Yeah, I know I did OH Press 2 workouts in a row, but it dawned on me to keep the two pushing exercises and the 3 pulling exercises together so that I can get 3 days rest for the muscles involved instead of just one but doing a push and a pull every other day.  So the other day will be trap bar deads, chest supported rows and chinups.

*First exercise will go up 5 pounds (10 for deads), and second will go up 2.5 to account for fatigue.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2009)

Oct 10

Trap Bar Deadlifts
Cluster Reps
350 3x1 Ri=15 sec
Rest 3 min
3 sets total

Chest Supported Rows
Cluster reps
165 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest 3 min
3 sets total

Chinups
cluster reps
bw+55 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest 2 min
3 sets total

*had an empty house this afternoon so decided to take advantage of it and lift in peace even though it's two days in a row. plus now i can lift again on monday, and my wife will be home, so i might have peace again...hopefully

*i only did 3 reps per set because i wanted to add some type of rep progression into my plan as well as weight, so i am going to work from 3 cluster reps to 5 cluster reps and then up the weight, so i will go 3 workouts with the same weight, only increasing reps. plus, it will act as built in regulation as doing the 3 reps per set was a breeze compared to 5.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oct 12

Bench Press
Cluster Reps
285 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest 3 min
3 sets total

Seated OH Press
Cluster Reps
195 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest 3 min
3 sets total


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you completely ditched the squats from this new routine?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you completely ditched the squats from this new routine?



Well, at least for now


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oct 13

Trap Bar Squats
280 x 8
280 x 8
280 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
Cluster Reps
167.5 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest
3 sets total

Chinups
Cluster Reps
BW+57.5 3x1 ri=15 sec
rest 
3 sets total

*A new little wrinkle starting today...instead of pounding away with pretty heavy weight each time, I am going to split the days up into one heavy cluster rep exercise, and the other will be a standard goal of 3 sets of 8 reps using 80% of the last cluster rep weight.  For instance, the other day I used 350 for trap bar deads, so today was 80% of that, or 280.

*for the 3x8 with the trap bar I will be using "squats" as opposed to deadlifts, meaning I am starting the bar on stands and actually squatting it without the ground deload.  Damn this fries your forearms that's for sure.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2009)

What's the goal of doing Clusters?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's the goal of doing Clusters?


 
it lets you move more total weight than you could if you went with straight sets.  for instance, maybe now I could do a 3x3 with the weights I am using, but once the weights get heavier, taking the short pause lets you get in the volume you want with a weight you wouldn't handle for that same volume with a straight set.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2009)

So...it's more for strength?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> So...it's more for strength?


 
actually, i think you can use it both for strength and size gains by manipulating the rest you take between the reps.

So let's take you for example....you can chin bw+90 what like 5 or 6 times in a row?  If you did 3 sets you might get 6, 5, 3 reps for 14 total.  so let's say you use cluster reps.  You can do 5 "singles" with 10 seconds in between and do 3 sets, so you would have done 15 total reps.  Of course, using this method you probably could use bw+100 and then you would have done more reps with a lot more weight.

I am only doing 3 single reps per set because I want to accelerate the amount of weight I can use, I figure this will be an easier way to get the weights higher since the workload is low.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm......interesting.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2009)

Just you watch.  YM will be doing chins with 4 plates soon.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oct 15

PUSH

Incline Bench Press
265 x 6
265 x 6

Flat DB Bench Press
105 x 8
105 x 7

Seated OH Press
155 x 6
155 x 8

Dips
BW+100 x 6
BW+100 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oct 16

PULL

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 7
160 x 7
160 x 7

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5

Close Grip Pulldowns
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

Barbell Curls
115 x 5
115 x 5
115 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Just you watch.  YM will be doing chins with 4 plates soon.



That would be nice.    I like the "cluster concept".

WHERE ARE THE CLUSTERS???


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome workouts in here, I'm kinda doing the same thing as you, with an ALL out 1 rep at a time, it's based on Mike Mentzers rest/pause technique, GREAT job, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oct 17

Squats
225 x 6
225 x 6

SLDL
225 x 8
225 x 8

Barbell Curls
115 x 6
115 x 6

Side Laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Well, I tried squats again...It is what it is.  225 felt like a truck, so whatever, we'll see how my back responds.  Wide stance, tried my best to stay as upright as possible.  As a test I tried to do some trap bar deads after, and I realized how far my body leans forward on those, so obviously, either I am biomechanically not able to squat properly, or I am one inflexible fucker (probably the latter).


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oct 19

Incline Bench Press
270 x 6
270 x 6

Chinups
BW+50 x 6
BW+50 x 6

Seated OH Press
160 x 8
160 x 8

Chest Supported Rows
160 x 8
160 x 8

Dips
BW+105 x 6

Barbell Curls
120 x 6

*Wow, what a day.  Went up in everything and felt strong too, I mean I wasn't even close to failure on any of this today.  I wonder what the hell it was?  I haven't done anything different, so who knows?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldnt be lying if i said your 6 rep was as good as my 1 rep.  What are you doing right and what am i doing wrong?

Looks great stewart.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oct 21

Squats
235 x 6
245 x 6

SLDL
245 x 6
245 x 6

Barbell Curls
125 x 6
125 x 6

Trap Bar Shrugs
320 x 6
320 x 6


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet progression my Friend!!! I so envy your pull strength!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

> I am one inflexible fucker



Do you ever stretch ??      That could help.   

How are the kiddies?   B is in pre-school twice a week and M is almost walking by himself.

What's going on with yours ?  Life with two is a LOT different - huh ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you ever stretch ??  That could help.
> 
> How are the kiddies? B is in pre-school twice a week and M is almost walking by himself.
> 
> What's going on with yours ? Life with two is a LOT different - huh ?


 
the kiddies are driving me nuts, thanks for asking .  R is in preschool twice a week, but it's just a small class of about 7 kids for an hour and a half each time.  He is having major separation issues, lucky for me.  A is not walking yet, thank God, but she just turned 6 months the other day, she's sitting up by herself and wanting to crawl, any day now I can see it.

Life with two is weird.  I never feel like I have enough time for either of them and I always feel like one is getting the shaft, mainly A since R takes so much of my time now.  It would be nice to just have the one and be able to do anything I wanted with him since he is older, like over the summer I took him to movies and stuff and it was fun to go just the two of us.  Now, I know I can still take them places, but I am limited to where I can go, and it's just such a pain in the ass to pack them both up to go out.  Shit, just taking R to school is a major pain in the ass, having to pack A in the car for a 5 minute ride.

Eh, they are both happy and healthy, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sweet progression my Friend!!! I so envy your pull strength!!!


eh, im flattered archie but don't be too envious, it ain't all that great


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> the kiddies are driving me nuts, thanks for asking .  R is in preschool twice a week, but it's just a small class of about 7 kids for an hour and a half each time.  He is having major separation issues, lucky for me.  A is not walking yet, thank God, but she just turned 6 months the other day, she's sitting up by herself and wanting to crawl, any day now I can see it.
> 
> Life with two is weird.  I never feel like I have enough time for either of them and I always feel like one is getting the shaft, mainly A since R takes so much of my time now.  It would be nice to just have the one and be able to do anything I wanted with him since he is older, like over the summer I took him to movies and stuff and it was fun to go just the two of us.  Now, I know I can still take them places, but I am limited to where I can go, and it's just such a pain in the ass to pack them both up to go out.  Shit, just taking R to school is a major pain in the ass, having to pack A in the car for a 5 minute ride.
> 
> Eh, they are both happy and healthy, what more could you ask for?




Good to hear things are the same somewhere else ......... haha

I know the feeling.   I get home most days at 6:15 PM so I only see MJ for about 15 minutes before he goes to bed.  B stays up until 8 so I get a couple hours with her.   I get to spend 2-3 hours with him and B on Wednesdays and Fridays (then all day on the weekend) but there doesn't seem like any time for other stuff.  I wanted to join a MMA class but they meet from 5 - 7 or 6 - 8 which would mean I would not see MJ at all (so that's out of the question).  I have delayed taking a class for 5 years already so what's a couple more....

As you said - Happy and Healthly is all you can ask for!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> the kiddies are driving me nuts, thanks for asking . R is in preschool twice a week, but it's just a small class of about 7 kids for an hour and a half each time. He is having major separation issues, lucky for me. A is not walking yet, thank God, but she just turned 6 months the other day, she's sitting up by herself and wanting to crawl, any day now I can see it.
> 
> Life with two is weird. I never feel like I have enough time for either of them and I always feel like one is getting the shaft, mainly A since R takes so much of my time now. It would be nice to just have the one and be able to do anything I wanted with him since he is older, like over the summer I took him to movies and stuff and it was fun to go just the two of us. Now, I know I can still take them places, but I am limited to where I can go, and it's just such a pain in the ass to pack them both up to go out. Shit, just taking R to school is a major pain in the ass, having to pack A in the car for a 5 minute ride.
> 
> Eh, they are both happy and healthy, what more could you ask for?


triplets?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

OCT 22

ALL RIs=90 sec

Low Incline Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 4

Neutral Grip Chinups
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5

Dips
+65 x 5
+65 x 5
+65 x 5
+65 x 5
+65 x 5

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5


Ok, here it is.  An experiment for my fellow IMers.  After having some nice discussions with DD, damn, I mean Malley, about high rep vs low rep stuff for strength and size, I am going to be a guinea pig to illustrate my point.  I am going to embark on a modified advanced german volume training routine.  I made some modifications to make it more stewart friendly, since the original I know is too much volume for me.  Archie, stop reading now and run for cover, VOLUME ALERT!

Without getting into it too much, (you can read the original workout to see the differences), I am going to be doing 8 sets instead of 10, and the secondary exercises will be 5 sets as opposed to a standard 3x8 that the program calls for, following the same progression (read the article for an explanation).  Basically, its gonna be 8x5, then 8x4, then 8x3 upping weight, then back to 8x5 with the 8x4 weight, etc.  I changed the days around a bit too.  I didn't need an "arm" day, so I divided it by planes and added arms to each workout as the secondary exercises only doing 5 sets.  Same for legs.  One main exercise for 8 sets and 2 secondaries for 5 sets to help prevent burnout.  Legs are very stressful with so much volume.

I took some quick measurements of myself and hopefully if all goes well and I stick to the plan, I can get an idea of how it worked by remeasuring.

weight: 213
waist: 36 1/2
chest: 47
arms: 15 1/2 relaxed, 17 flexed
thighs: 25 middle of leg when standing up

we shall compare these numbers at the end to see what happens.  I will try to keep diet pretty close to control variables, although, this volume might inherently make me more hungry, so we'll see.

And I guess that's the best way to prove my point, to just to it!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good.  Im going to keep watching.  
Why do your arms look so much bigger than mine when i measured at 17" flexed also.  You push way more weight though.  Looking good stewart.
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Looks good. Im going to keep watching.
> Why do your arms look so much bigger than mine when i measured at 17" flexed also. You push way more weight though. Looking good stewart.
> kris


 
how defined are you? I know people who weigh 185 but are pretty ripped up who look bigger than I do at 215, it's just perception that's all.

EDIT:  ok i read through your journal and found your first post with the pics, and yeah, that's probably it, I would say I have some more definition than you, and that is what makes the difference


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG!!! I think I just put myself in a state of Overtraining just reading that!!!

In all seriousness my Friend, wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll be interested in seeing your results.  I've been following along with your discussion with Malley, although I haven't chimed in.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> how defined are you? I know people who weigh 185 but are pretty ripped up who look bigger than I do at 215, it's just perception that's all.
> 
> EDIT:  ok i read through your journal and found your first post with the pics, and yeah, that's probably it, I would say I have some more definition than you, and that is what makes the difference



So much for TV adding 15lbs to me
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

suprfast said:


> So much for TV adding 15lbs to me
> kris


 
hey look at it this way.  you've got size, now just refine it.  People would kill to be 200 pounds, I know I was like that.  And I know you are your own worst critic, but I wouldn't say you are fat.  you just looked like the average person who doesn't work out, but now you are, so this should change very fast


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks stewart.  

Back to your experiment.  I saw that you were trying to prove a point, but i cant seem to find what side of the point you are on.  Do you think this will work in gaining mass, or do you think this is not going to work?  Sorry for the confusion on my part.
kris


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

This looks interesting.   How long are you going to run this ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Thanks stewart.
> 
> Back to your experiment. I saw that you were trying to prove a point, but i cant seem to find what side of the point you are on. Do you think this will work in gaining mass, or do you think this is not going to work? Sorry for the confusion on my part.
> kris


 
I was having a discussion with Malley in his journal and my contention was that higher rep sets with lots of volume is not a good mass gaining plan for a natural trainer.  I feel you need to always keep the weights somewhat heavy when you are natural, and you can achieve a high volume by doing lots of low rep sets generally not to failure.  the best plan for this that I have found is the advanced german volume training plan, and i;ve modified it to make it a little less volume for me since I can't handle too much volume in my life right now.

so yes, the experiment will hopefully prove that it's a great mass gaining plan and will also help keep my strength up as well.  Malley recently bench pressed 405 for a single, and is now using under 200 for his working weights.  He will tell you he is using a slower tempo and that is what makes it more difficult, but I still think if you are a 405 bencher, you should already be plenty big, so going down to 185 for 12 reps even if it is slow tempo seems to be counter productive to me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> This looks interesting. How long are you going to run this ?


 
well....IF and that's a big if i follow through on the plan, it lasts a while, something like 55 days or so.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well....IF and that's a big if i follow through on the plan, it lasts a while, something like 55 days or so.



Good luck with it


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey amigo!
Will be watching...I'm going back at begining of next month to a one BP per day...will see how you're liking it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oct 25

Squats
255 x 5
230 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Seated OH Press
185 x 5
165 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+50 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

*Volume with a little full body approach.  I wasn't digging my proposed workout frequency on the other plan, so I made slight adjustments.  It's really funny, every since my first son was born, every time I try a high volume workout with decent frequency, I feel like I get run down and sick.  Yesterday I thought I was catching something, today I feel fine however.  I am gonna stick with either every other day workouts or even 3 days a week with 2 off at the end, if I can bring myself to take 2 days off in a row


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

NICE Squats my Friend!!! I like your stripped down approach!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> It's really funny, every since my first son was born, every time I try a high volume workout with decent frequency, I feel like I get run down and sick.  Yesterday I thought I was catching something, today I feel fine however.  I am gonna stick with either every other day workouts or even 3 days a week with 2 off at the end, if I can bring myself to take 2 days off in a row



My guess would be that you're sleeping less than you were before, especially if they're getting up in the middle of the night, interrupting your sleep.  Been there, done that and this too shall pass.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oct 27

Incline Bench Press
270 x 5
242.5 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
170 x 5
152.5 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Seated OH Press
187.5 x 5
170 x 5
150 x 5
150 x5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Chinups
BW+52.5 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oct 29

Chest Supported Rows
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 10

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+20 x 9

Incline Bench Press (ri=60 sec)
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

Seated OH Press (ri=60 sec)
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

And therein lies the reason why high reps suck.  You look like Arnold after your workout, and then back to your puny self an hour later...very discouraging, but you know what, my joints need the break.  It was nice to do all that pressing and not have a painful elbow afterward.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2009)

...if you consider yourself puny...there's no hope for the rest of us, biggins....
Nice lookin' workout, bro


----------



## suprfast (Oct 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...if you consider yourself puny...there's no hope for the rest of us, biggins....
> Nice lookin' workout, bro



But he only has 17" biceps j/k
You;re a freak stewart, keep it up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2009)

Halloween

Squats
175 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 11

SLDL (RI=60 sec)
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

Barbell Curls
80 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 10

Lying Tricep Extensions
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

Once again, leg exercises were a lot lower than usual because of my back, I am babying it back into the game.

Definitely not cool to do a standing barbell curl after all those stiff legs, my legs actually gave out from shaking before my biceps were done! I had a few more reps in my arms, but my legs were a shaking mess.  Next time I'm gonna do the curls after the squats, then go to the stiff legs to see if that helps.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Halloween
> 
> Squats
> 175 x 5
> ...


can you lean up against the wall or go to your knees? Or...will that diminish your ROM?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nov 1

Incline Bench Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 11

Seated OH Press
125 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 11

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Chinups (RI=60 sec)
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6


----------



## suprfast (Nov 1, 2009)

beast on that bench press.  nice chins too


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2009)

suprfast said:


> beast on that bench press.  nice chins too



bench has always been my best, you know I used to be a bench and curl guy, back in the day


----------



## suprfast (Nov 1, 2009)

I was a leg guy(leg press) but squats are a different breed.  You should superset bench press with bicep curls
kris


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I used to be a bench and curl guy, back in the day


...so...what's wrong with that workout???


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...so...what's wrong with that workout???



I'll be the first to tell you, "nothing", but what do I know?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> bench has always been my best, you know I used to be a bench and curl guy, back in the day



  Please don't tell me you did the curls in the squat rack.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2009)

doesnt everybody??????


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> bench has always been my best, you know I used to be a bench and curl guy, back in the day



Hey if my bench shoots up and I bench 435 will I see you tempo to?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Please don't tell me you did the curls in the squat rack.



What's a squat rack??


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nov 3

SLDL
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 13

Squats
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

Lying Triceps Extensions
60 x 5
70 x 5
75 x 14

Barbell Curls
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Good lookin workouts my Friend!!! I was always a SQUAT Freak, Squats and shoulder presses where what I LOVED!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nov 5

Chest Supported Rows
120 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 9

Neutral Grip Pulldowns
125 x 3
145 x 3
160 x 11

Incline Bench Press (RI=60 sec)
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Seated OH Press (RI=60 sec)
125 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2009)

How's the back ?


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

I assume you have decided to stop trying to squat heavy?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2009)

Double D said:


> I assume you have decided to stop trying to squat heavy?



no not really, I'm pacing myself to get back up there...besides, in my case "up there" isn't exactly too far up there you know 

Fun fact:  did you know the highest multi rep squat set I've ever done was only 345x2?

another fun fact:  The most reps I've done with 315 is 6

pretty lame huh?


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

What gives out first, you back or legs?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nov 7

Squats
185 x 3
215 x 3
240 x 12

Barbell Curls
90 x 3
100 x 3
115 x 9

SLDL (RI=60 sec)
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

Lying Triceps Extensions (RI=60 sec)
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2009)

Double D said:


> What gives out first, you back or legs?



Hard to tell...probably my back just because I know my form is bad, but at this point, it's not worth fixing, cause I don't know if I can fix it to be honest.  I'm just going back to my wide stance like I used for powerlifting when I got up to a 385 squat and that's that.


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2009)

How often do you do direct core work. Also I read something by Alwyn Cosgrove not long back with core training....may want to google that


----------



## suprfast (Nov 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Hard to tell...probably my back just because I know my form is bad, but at this point, it's not worth fixing, cause I don't know if I can fix it to be honest.  I'm just going back to my wide stance like I used for powerlifting when I got up to a 385 squat and that's that.



I went back to the wide leg too, and the power seems so much better as well as my form.  Digging the power lifting technique over the bodybuilding
kris


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2009)

suprfast said:


> I went back to the wide leg too, and the power seems so much better as well as my form.  Digging the power lifting technique over the bodybuilding
> kris



yeah, it's much better for me, I just don't see the point in fighting it anymore just because some people say it isn't the right way.  You know what, it might not be, but until I cripple myself, I'm going to keep doing it this way because in fact, I feel there is more of a chance to cripple myself if I try to squat the so called correct way.

My body leans too far forward with a close stance.  I'm convinced it's my levers.  Wide stance is the only way to keep my back somewhat upright.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> My body leans too far forward with a close stance.



I'm the same way.  A wide stance feels more solid and stable than a close one.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the back ?



sorry I missed this post ym....

back is alright i guess, it has it's good days and bad days, but overall, it's a lot better than when it first started bothering me a month or so ago.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

when you say close stance, how close?
Last time I tried less than shoulder with, I jacked up my back...I stay at or a little wider than shoulder with...


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> when you say close stance, how close?
> Last time I tried less than shoulder with, I jacked up my back...I stay at or a little wider than shoulder with...



to me close stance is shoulder width.  i tend to go a bit more than one and a half times shoulder width minimum for my comfy stance.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> to me close stance is shoulder width. i tend to go a bit more than one and a half times shoulder width minimum for my comfy stance.


nice.
HA! I just got busted by a co-worker. I was visualizing the stance width with my hands just now. Was thinking in my head: if this is MY shoulder width...(with hands in front of me at shoulder width...) and this would be should and half...while moving hands out to said width...
I looked up to see a co-worker giving me a quizzical look....
I could only say: What? scientific experiment...go back to your latte....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey my Friend, there is no right or wrong stance in my opinion, we are all different and what works for me, may or may not work for you, just a difference of 1" can blow a back or knees out ya know!!! I go just wider than shoulder width, with my feet angled slightly out (toes pointing away from each other) and I drop my shoulders back and down (contracting the lats) so the bar can hit on the lower trap region, that helps me feel like I'm solid, and wont lean forward or back, and the bar is over my butt and heels, not knees so I'm in good form, hope that made sense!!! Your doin great anyway imo!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nov 8

Incline Bench Press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 10

Seated OH Press
135 x 3
150 x 3
170 x 10

Chest Supported Rows (RI=60 sec)
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

Neutral Grip Pulldowns (RI=60 sec)
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

250 for 10? Damn wild hair!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nov 10

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
285 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
240 x 5
275 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5 
125 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5

Decline Crunches
BW+35 x 12
BW+35 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nov 12

Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 3

Chest Supported Rows
90 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 5
167.5 x 3

Seated OH Press
95 x 5
115 x 5
140 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 3

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW+45 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nov 13

Squats
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

Bench Press
185 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5
225 x 5
240 x 5

Chest Supported Rows
105 x 5
110 x 5
120 x 5
125 x 5
135 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2009)

How's the squats go ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the squats go ?



well the good news is that today they felt perfect.  form was top notch and i was even going way below parallel with a lot closer stance than i usually use.  the bad news is that it was only 215 pounds.  We'll see how things go when the weights go up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2009)

looking good stewart.  Any difference in feel thus far from the change in routine?
kris


----------



## underblanket (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting discussion is going down over there. Hope i would get some thing which i need . Thanks a lot for all the posts.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nov 15

Sumo Deadlifts
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Seated OH Press
135 x 5
135 x 5 
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

The squats couldn't have inflicted too much damage if you were able to DL 2 days later.


----------

